# Köderretter



## Jungangler02 (6. Januar 2001)

Mist ein Hänger! Diesen Satz Hat Jeder angler schon mindestens einmal gesagt. doch was soll man tun un den Geliebten Wobbler/Blinker/Spinner zu retten? Habt ihr sogennante Köderetter? kann man die Selbst Herstellen? 



























------------------
Gruß Junganger02


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Januar 2001)

So was kenn ich nicht. Das höhre ich zum ersten mal. Wenn es das wirklich gibt, beeinflusst das nicht den Lauf des Köders oder den Anbiss?

------------------

 www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## hecht24 (6. Januar 2001)

hi 02
ich hab mir bei hakuma koederetter gekauft.
www.hakuma.de
selberbauen muesste aber auch gehen

------------------
imma cool bleiben


----------



## CARPFREAK (6. Januar 2001)

Tag zusammen,
sind die wirklich gut und bringen die auch was.Weil an&acute;nem See wo ich Angel haste das ganze Jahr Kraut.Gruß vom CARPFREAK
ES LEBE DAS CATCH AND RELEASE


----------



## hecht24 (6. Januar 2001)

jo sind cool.
am besten natuerlich vom boot

------------------
imma cool bleiben


----------



## Jungangler02 (6. Januar 2001)

Ich Habe In der Blinker 1/2001 Davon erfahren. Die Haben nen test Gemacht aber nur das Australische Modell Hat was "Getaugt" (sagten sie). Und Dafür Extra nach Australien Fliegen Finde ich Übertrieben. aber anscheinend sind die Detschen modelle auch in ordnung. 


























------------------
Gruß Junganger02


----------



## CARPFREAK (6. Januar 2001)

Sind die nur gut wenn man ein Boot hat???
Habe nähmlich keins und is auch nich erlaubt.
Gruß vom CARPFREAK der jetze weg muß,werde aber schon bald wieder da sein.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ES LEBE DAS CATCH AND RELEASE


----------



## hecht24 (6. Januar 2001)

an ner spundwand gehts natuerlich auch.
beim uferangeln muss die montage in ufernaehe sein da der koederretter an der schnur befestigt wird und an dieser heruntergleitet.mit einer 2 starken schnur wird dann versucht die montage zu retten.

------------------
imma cool bleiben


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Januar 2001)

Nun sagt doch mal genau was das ist! Ich kenn das noch nicht. Und vor allem kann ich so was auch beim pilken auf der Ostsee und in Norwegen verwenden?

------------------

 www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Ace (6. Januar 2001)

hab ich auch im Blinker gelesen!
hängt man erst in die schnur ein wenn der Köder fest hängt und wird dann an gespannter schnur zum köder runtergelassen!
ein Gegengewicht löst dann in den meißten fällen den köder in entgegengesetzter Richtung!
wirkt vielleicht bei kleinen blinkern und spinner !
IST ABER Beim Pilken zwecklos!
ZU hohes Ködergewicht!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Petri Heil !!! Ace


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Januar 2001)

schade

------------------

 www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Andreas_S (6. Januar 2001)

Hm, das klingt ja lustig...evtl. gibts das ja mal für die Meeresmontagen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich halte davon aber nix, denn ich will mir ja immer neues Zeug für das nächste Angeln bauen, wäre ja doof, wenn mir nie was abreissen würde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
***Moderator Angeln In Norwegen***
        www.nordmeer.de


----------



## Franky (7. Januar 2001)

Nee Jungs, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




die "Retter" sollen nur für Kustköder beim Spinnfischen gedacht sein. Überlegt mal, ein guter Wobbler kostet um 20 - 30 DM, und wenn der abreißt, beißt man sich garantiert &acute;n Loch in Moors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Selbst wenn der Retter 60 DM kostet, und 2 mal &acute;nen Rappalla rettet, ist jeder weitere Rettungsversuch schon ein Gewinn für die Kasse. Ich bin schon am überlegen, ob ich mir einen solchen mal zulegen sollte - aber die meisten funzen ja nur vom Boot vernünftig.
Den Blinkerbericht hab ich auch gelesen und find&acute;s ziemlich ... blöd, daß es diesen angeblichen Wunderbolzen nur bei den Aussies geben soll. Ich wette, den bekommt man über lang oder kurz auch hier; vorausgesetzt, der Vogel ist wirklich so gut!

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Ace (7. Januar 2001)

Der ausstralische ist bestimmt für spinnköder nicht schlecht!
aber mann muß in die entgegengesetzte Rtg.ziehen können !
wann kann man das schon!?
aber Frank hat den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen!
2 gerettete Rapala und das ding ist bezahlt!                 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Petri Heil !!! Ace


----------



## Franky (7. Januar 2001)

quote:Originaltext von Ace:

aber mann muß in die entgegengesetzte Rtg.ziehen können !
Hi Ace,das kam so in dem Beitrag nicht rüber! Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, schlägt der mit seinem Eigengewicht den Haken los und man kann normal wieder einholen. Ich schau gleich mal nach... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Ace (7. Januar 2001)

Hi Franky!im Heft ist er mit einem Gummifisch abgebildet der in einem Baumstumpf festhängt!
für meine Ansicht ist das Gewich zu klein um den Köder zu lösen!
ausserdem steht da das der haken aufgebogen wurde!das schafft glaub ich kein Gewicht!
vielleicht hab ich das aber auch falsch verstanden!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Petri Heil !!! Ace


----------



## Jungangler02 (7. Januar 2001)

Das Liegt daran das Der Ködererrter dem Hakenbogen zu Treffenund ich Schatze das dieses Teil so 100gramm schwer ist. und wenn das ding ne stercke von 5m Zurücklegt Bein em Fallwinkel Von 50° will ich nicht mit dem Haken Tauschen. 


























------------------
Gruß Junganger02


----------



## Matte (7. Januar 2001)

Welcher Angelossi kann sich an ein altes Angelbuch erinnern (war aus dem 70&acute;er Jahren und in grünen Stoff gebunden) ich hatte es vor meiner Prüfung damals gekauft.
Jedenfalls stand da schon die selbe Methode drin.


----------



## Doityourself (22. Januar 2001)

Hi Matte,
bin zwar kein Angelossi?? weis aber trotzdem ein Buch: Angeltricks 1-4 von Eckerhart Wiederholz oder so änlich aber der Buchname stimmt. Da wird u.a. auch ein Köderretter beschrieben der zusätzlich noch einige robuste Drillinge hat die sich im Hindernis verfangen sollen und das ganz dann hochbefördern sollen. Braucht natürlich stabile Schnur. Was passiert wenn man mal nen ganzen Baum dran hat weiß ich nicht


----------



## Schulti (22. Januar 2001)

Dann wirf am besten (in einem unbeobachteten Moment!) auch die Schnur hinterher!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
**keinen Schnurbruch**
********wünscht*******
********SCHULTI*******


----------



## hecht24 (22. Januar 2001)

Was passiert wenn man mal nen ganzen Baum dran hat weiß ich nicht


----------



## MaikNorge (11. Februar 2001)

Im HAKUMA-Katalog gibt es auf der Seite 118 drei verschiedene Köderretter.Der teuerste kostet 49.95 Landeswährung.Da ist ein 9m langes Nylonseil dran.An einem Gewicht hängt eine Kette so das der Retter nicht über den
Köder gleiten muß.Die Kette soll sich am Haken verfangen und dann- pump-up


----------



## Franky (11. Februar 2001)

Hi Maik,ich denke, dieser Retter wird für Uferangler ziemlich uninteressant sein, da die Kette die Drillinge nur mit viel Glück erwischt. Aber für&acute;s Boot, wo man direkt über dem Köder sitzt, ist das ein prima Ding!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## MaikNorge (11. Februar 2001)

Hallo Franky
Ehrlich gesagt ist das nur aus der Beschreibung von dem Ding.Zweifel in jedem Fall an der guten Funktion von dem Ding.Ein nicht zu starker Springring reicht da wohl auch oder eine dünnere Schnur am Drilling.Fürs Meeresangeln vom Boot isse zu kurz die Leine.Mit dem Boot zurückfahren und hin und her und springen lassen und wenn nichts geht Schnur sichern und langsam Gas.
pump-up


----------



## masch1 (12. Februar 2001)

Hi @allDa ichmeistens am Fluß angle kommt es öfter vor das man einen Haken nicht mehr loskrigt. Mein Köderretter kostet nichts !und kappt in 9 von 10 Fällen 
Also ich nehme eine Weidenrute ca 60-100 cm lang  "Wichtig " mit Blätter dran mit der Schnur auf Spannung gehen und das Weidenastwerk zu einem Ring um die Hauptschnur winden ca 20 cm Durchmesser ind in den Fluß gleiten lassen

Durch die Strömung des Flusses sinkt das Weidengeflecht bis zur Hängerstelle ab
nun ein 2-3 m Schnur freigeben. Der Ring treibt Flußabwerts ein paar kräftige züge an der Schnur und er Köder ist frei. Die Zugrichtung der schnur verläuft in entgegengesetzter Richtung zum verhakten Köder knapp über Grund 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
Willst du eine Stunde Glücklich sein...Geh zu einer Frau
Willst du einen Tag Glücklich sein... betrink dich
Willst du immer Glücklich sein... geh Angeln_
-*-_und immer zug auf der leine_-*-_


----------



## Tinca53 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Köderretter*

#h 
tscha
ich lese hier mich so vom letzten Bericht nach vorne durch.
#a Köderretter, für Uferangler - sind in Anglerliteratur beschrieben + auch schon im TV (Ihr wißt wo) gesendet worden.
Prinzip ist, schwimmendes zu basteln: Weidenästering (Blätter bleiben dran) über die Angel + die Schnur auf das Wasser zu bekommen. Gesichert mit n'em kleinem Seil. Die Rolle zu öffnen + das Silk treiben zu lassen. Sodas der Weidenring von einer anderen Richtung den Kunstköder befreit. Leere Wasserflasche o. Holzast funzt wohl auch.


----------



## Tinca53 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Köderretter*

#c
Sorry hatte mich nicht bis zum Ende des Themas durchgelesen.


----------

